# Forum About Russia Society  Неонацисты в России?

## Tekee

Как ситуация с нио нацистов в Россия? Ничиво сташнава за иностраци? Толька обычний смотреванне за здоровия в большем города?

----------


## sperk

Не надо ехать. Они убьют всех иностранцев, без исключения.   ::   ::

----------


## Звездочёт

> Какая ситуация с неонацистами в России? Ничего сташного [s:2smsfz7w]за[/s:2smsfz7w] для инострацев? Только _обычний смотреванне за здоровия в большем города_ (я не понял )?

 Ну, я давно уже не слышал о "разборках" _на этой почве_ (т.е. из-за этой причины). Хотя я не лучший источник новостей.
Как правило, агрессия неонацистов направлена на лиц кавказкой национальности, на людей с "восточной" внешностью и темнокожих. Человек с европейской внешностью (особенно учитывая твои славянские корни) врядли привлечёт к себе внимание.

----------


## Zeroset

Как вам сказать, плохих людей в любой стране полно. Как говорит русская пословица "Волков бояться - в лес не ходить". Приглядывайтесь к людям  :: .

----------


## DDT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLUxuq-E9yA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3PnXtNFzz8  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0fUuOtyaVo 
Я думаю что они не совсем Нацисты, а действительно националисты. Кажется они не поклоняются Гитлер! Я так же само не увидел!  
Когда  в дальнем востоке Путин сказал, "Если люди здесь не восстанавливают область, скоро будем говорить по-китайски."

----------


## Marlow

У меня вопрос. Я американец, а в будущем году я поеду в россию, чтобы учить в университете. Но есть и мой вопрос: у меня довольно темная кожа и темные волосы, я бы боялся? Я являюсь может быть как кавказец. Также, я могу читать большинство того, что я читаю, но я говорю очень плохо.. And Sperk, это правда?

----------


## Zeroset

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLUxuq-E9yA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3PnXtNFzz8  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0fUuOtyaVo 
> Я думаю что они не совсем Нацисты, а в действительности националисты. Кажется они не поклоняются Гитлеру! Я так же само не увидел! (не разобрал) 
> Когда  в дальнем востоке Путин сказал, "Если люди здесь не восстанавливают область, скоро будем говорить по-китайски."

 Людей из первого ролика, извин остальные смотреть не стал, называюд скинхедами (skinheads). Это просто свора отмороженных на голову придурков. Разве у вас таких нет? Не надо думать что мы все такие  :: . 
Marlow. Главное не жить в университетском общежитии, если вы так боитесь. Если не секрет в какой город вы хотите ехать? и учить в смысле преподавать?

----------


## Marlow

В Петербурге. Нет, я не хочу стать преподавателем. Еду, только чтобы учиться иностранный язык, и по причине наследства. Почему не в университетском общежитии? Я могу выбирать жить в общежитии или жить с русской семьей. Я думал, что русские студенты в общежитии будут более приятно/мило, чем жить с семьей, но может быть я неправильно.

----------


## Zeroset

В общежитиях всякое творится, а в семье будет спокойнее  :: . У вас там родственники?

----------


## pavel.oborin

> В Петербурге. Нет, я не хочу стать преподавателем. Еду, только чтобы учиться иностранный язык, и по причине наследства. Почему не в университетском общежитии? Я могу выбирать жить в общежитии или жить с русской семьей. Я думал, что русские студенты в общежитии будут более приятно/мило, чем жить с семьей, но может быть я неправильно.

 В Петербурге, в этом смысле, дело обстоит не так плохо. Бояться не стоит, но и перегибать палку, шляясь в полночь по каким-нибудь подворотням, не надо. Из наиболее опасных, с точки зрения националистов (в большинстве случаев они называются именно так), районов можно выделить Купчино. Что же касается общежития, то это уже зависит от университета. Но в любом случае, студенты, которые живут не в общежитии, показывает более заметные результаты в учебе  ::

----------


## boy_rudn

> Как ситуация с нио нацистов в Россия? Ничиво сташнава за иностраци? Толька обычний смотреванне за здоровия в большем города?

 Пару лет назад было доволно опасно для инностранцев на улице, но сейчас уже намного спокойнее. Самый главный что ты не выходишь один поздно (после 11 часов ночью) , но я думаю, что это правило применяется не только в России, да ?   ::

----------


## mishau_

Баллончик не помешает, я серьезно. И лучше избегать тех мест, откуда трудно убежать. И еще лучше не напиваться вне дома. Вероятность нарваться на хулиганов и жуликов гораздо выше, чем на скинхедов.

----------

